# SQL SELECT mit einem Array



## Jochim (4. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

ich bekomme in meinem Programm eine Liste mit Nummern und möchte nach diesen in einer Datenbank suchen. Als Test Methode dazu habe ich folgende vorliegen:


```
private void jButton1ActionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {
        String liste[]=new String[2];
        liste[0]="P1";
        liste[1]="P3";
        String sql="SELECT *FROM produkte WHERE RFID=?";
        try{
            java.sql.Array sqlArray=conn.createArrayOf("VARCHAR", liste);
            pst=conn.prepareStatement(sql);
            pst.setArray(1,sqlArray);
            rs=pst.executeQuery();
            jTable2.setModel(DbUtils.resultSetToTableModel(rs));
        }catch(Exception e){
            JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, e, sql+" --> leads to exception", 1);
        }        
    }
```

Nun habe ich ein Problem mit conn.createArrayOf(..), ich bekomme an dieser Stelle immer die Fehlermeldung:


```
java.lang.AbstractMethodError: org.sqlite.Conn.createArrayOf(Ljava/lang/String;[Ljava/lang/Object; )Ljava/sql/Array;
```

Wie kann ich dieses Problem lösen, bzw. gibt es eine andere möglichkeit?

Freundliche Grüße

Damien Jochim


----------



## Joose (4. Mai 2015)

jdbc - java.lang.AbstractMethodError: org.sqlite.Conn.createArrayOf error while calling createArrayOf method on sqlite - Stack Overflow


----------

